# help for model building



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

Pursers,
help required in finding pictures showing deck and fish handling gear on modern purse net boats.Plans or drawings etc, if any one can help I would be grateful, it is to assist in model building.
thanks jw.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know about you needing help John. from the looks of your beautifully detailed models it should be we who seek advice from you.I've always admired your models and the detailing.happy modeling in 2008.neil.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

John I have quite a few photos of the last Krossfjord BF70 in Dry-Dock showing the layout of her decks. I'll see if i've got any detail photos of the newer boats and get back to you.


----------

